# Coconut Cream Pie, Mmmmmm Baby Baby!



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent Easy Pie!  Recipe is built for a 9" deep dish, if you gotta cut a pie in 8 slices, I want a good slice! Back when we used 8" shells we got 6 slices! Whats wrong with continuing with that tradition!!

This is a meringue pie, so don't loss those egg whites.

Ingredients:

1 1/2 C  Whole Milk

2 C  Coconut Milk

1/2 C  White Sugar

6  Eggs, seperated (Thats right and sometimes I use seven! )

1/2 C Corn Starch

1 Cap Vanilla Extract

1/2 Cap Coconut Extract

1 C shredded Coconut

2T Butter (if using unsalted butter, add a pinch of salt)

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

In a saucepan, whisk the 2 cups of the coconut milk, 1 ½ cups of whole milk, ½ cup of corn starch and ½ cup of sugar. Place the pan over medium heat and bring the liquid up to a simmer.

Whisk the egg yolks together with butter and extracts. Temper the hot milk mixture into the egg yolks. Then whisk the egg mixture into the hot milk mixture.

Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer.

Cook the mixture, stirring constantly, until the filling is thick, about 5 minutes. Pour into 9” pie crust, allow to cool, top with meringue then sprinkle with some coconut flake. Bake at 375 for approx. 30 to 45mins. Till you achieve the color you want.

Meringue?

Egg whites, a pinch of Cream of Tarter, whipped on High, add 1 1/2 C of powdered sugar slowly while whipping, add a cap of coconut extract. Its not an exact thing. more sugar less sugar, just make sure to get all the air in those white you can. I have heard and can actually see a difference in how long you whip, it will become heavy or dense if done to long. You are looking for a shiny glaze to the meringue and it should curl and hold when turned upside down on the spoon. Don't worry bout all that, just swhip that hummer up.

This is MY recipe, its the best I could come up with trying to make one like my great grandma's. She always had one of these, a pineapple cream, and egg custard in and old pie safe in the corner when we can to visit. She didn't have electricity, water, or indoor plumbin, the stove was a wood burner, but she could cook. Wow could she cook.













Coconut Cream Meringue 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 26, 2014






I'm sorry, I was trying to get a picture before slicing, but after running to the next room to get the camera this is what I came back too!













Coconut Cream Meringue 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 26, 2014






So I am making some coffee to have with it.

PS..... You should know it will always rain after you make a meringue pie because meringue and hunidity do NOT apprceiate ever other! Trust me on this.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Good pie & coffee with Baileys..... I'am on my way Foam !  :driving:   That looks so good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Good pie & coffee with Baileys..... I'am on my way Foam !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, it generally sells real well around here.....LOL


----------



## tropics (Jul 26, 2014)

I give ya a point for that even not smoked. Wife will Love me more.

Thanks Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

tropics said:


> I give ya a point for that even not smoked. Wife will Love me more.
> 
> Thanks Richie


Thank ya sir..... Listen if you don't want to mess with a pie, it makes a fine custard with whipped cream on top too.


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

Great dessert, my friend. Wish I was there.





Disco


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

who doesn't like pie! You really like that bailey's don't you? Good stuff and a great looking pie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking pie Foam!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great dessert, my friend. Wish I was there.
> 
> Disco


Breakfast of champions, pie and coffee!

Thanks Disco

I know Great grandma used flour instead of corn strach but corn starch works for me and it doesn't have that flour taste.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> who doesn't like pie! You really like that bailey's don't you? Good stuff and a great looking pie!


Pie is so much faster and easier than cake! And to me better tasting!

The faux Baileys (The quart jar is faux Tia Maria), I make 'em!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pie Foam!


Thank you sir, I bet you could brown the meringue in that Mini-oven..........


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome looking pie.

To bad I cant make it.   (   eggs )


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Pie is so much faster and easier than cake! And to me better tasting!
> 
> The faux Baileys (The quart jar is faux Tia Maria), I make 'em!
> 
> ...


Now I have some projects for the bad weather. The Uncle Goldies uses one of my favorite ingredients. Very nice, thanks for referring me to those posts! ( i should have said indoor projects)


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Awesome looking pie.
> 
> To bad I cant make it.   (   eggs )


No wonder you are such an awesome smoker. With no eggs, it sure limits what is available to cook.

You try egg beaters? I am sorry I know you'd know more about it than me. In the service I ate a lot of plastic eggs. Cooks would save the last of the egg's shells and break 'em up in the plastic eggs hoping to fool us. Didn't work......LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Still has the egg protein in it.   Cant use it.

I get by with out eggs.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Now I have some projects for the bad weather. The Uncle Goldies uses one of my favorite ingredients. Very nice, thanks for referring me to those posts! ( i should have said indoor projects)


Its really fun to play with, get it how you like it! That everclear will put the lead in your pencil! When you make it, I can make 3 jugs for the same price as buying one at the store. No, I am not cheap but as good as it is why not make it more often. And the ladies love it! Tia Maria, shot of spiced rum, Baileys. To quote a friend, I never heard this before, "Those are panty droppers."  I had tears in my eyes laughiing laughing so hard!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Still has the egg protein in it.   Cant use it.
> 
> I get by with out eggs.


Oh no, when Pop had his heart attack the doctor said no more eggs, Pop said just shoot me.

Pies cakes, ice cream and custards..... bacon and eggs, ham and eggs, green eggs...LOL

You really have my sympathies.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Its my son.   Severe allergy.   Eggs and peanuts.

We almost lost him over peanuts.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man...... and a new 6 year old, no peanuts or eggs would definately limit the mainstearm candy bars too. You'll just have to cook more pulled pork!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. Way more goodies without eggs and peanuts!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent Easy Pie!  Recipe is built for a 9" deep dish, if you gotta cut a pie in 8 slices, I want a good slice! Back when we used 8" shells we got 6 slices! Whats wrong with continuing with that tradition!!

This is a meringue pie, so don't loss those egg whites.

Ingredients:

1 1/2 C  Whole Milk

2 C  Coconut Milk

1/2 C  White Sugar

6  Eggs, seperated (Thats right and sometimes I use seven! )

1/2 C Corn Starch

1 Cap Vanilla Extract

1/2 Cap Coconut Extract

1 C shredded Coconut

2T Butter (if using unsalted butter, add a pinch of salt)

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

In a saucepan, whisk the 2 cups of the coconut milk, 1 ½ cups of whole milk, ½ cup of corn starch and ½ cup of sugar. Place the pan over medium heat and bring the liquid up to a simmer.

Whisk the egg yolks together with butter and extracts. Temper the hot milk mixture into the egg yolks. Then whisk the egg mixture into the hot milk mixture.

Bring the liquid up to a boil and reduce to a simmer.

Cook the mixture, stirring constantly, until the filling is thick, about 5 minutes. Pour into 9” pie crust, allow to cool, top with meringue then sprinkle with some coconut flake. Bake at 375 for approx. 30 to 45mins. Till you achieve the color you want.

Meringue?

Egg whites, a pinch of Cream of Tarter, whipped on High, add 1 1/2 C of powdered sugar slowly while whipping, add a cap of coconut extract. Its not an exact thing. more sugar less sugar, just make sure to get all the air in those white you can. I have heard and can actually see a difference in how long you whip, it will become heavy or dense if done to long. You are looking for a shiny glaze to the meringue and it should curl and hold when turned upside down on the spoon. Don't worry bout all that, just swhip that hummer up.

This is MY recipe, its the best I could come up with trying to make one like my great grandma's. She always had one of these, a pineapple cream, and egg custard in and old pie safe in the corner when we can to visit. She didn't have electricity, water, or indoor plumbin, the stove was a wood burner, but she could cook. Wow could she cook.













Coconut Cream Meringue 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 26, 2014






I'm sorry, I was trying to get a picture before slicing, but after running to the next room to get the camera this is what I came back too!













Coconut Cream Meringue 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 26, 2014






So I am making some coffee to have with it.

PS..... You should know it will always rain after you make a meringue pie because meringue and hunidity do NOT apprceiate ever other! Trust me on this.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Good pie & coffee with Baileys..... I'am on my way Foam !  :driving:   That looks so good !  Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Good pie & coffee with Baileys..... I'am on my way Foam !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, it generally sells real well around here.....LOL


----------



## tropics (Jul 26, 2014)

I give ya a point for that even not smoked. Wife will Love me more.

Thanks Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

tropics said:


> I give ya a point for that even not smoked. Wife will Love me more.
> 
> Thanks Richie


Thank ya sir..... Listen if you don't want to mess with a pie, it makes a fine custard with whipped cream on top too.


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

Great dessert, my friend. Wish I was there.





Disco


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

who doesn't like pie! You really like that bailey's don't you? Good stuff and a great looking pie!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking pie Foam!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great dessert, my friend. Wish I was there.
> 
> Disco


Breakfast of champions, pie and coffee!

Thanks Disco

I know Great grandma used flour instead of corn strach but corn starch works for me and it doesn't have that flour taste.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> who doesn't like pie! You really like that bailey's don't you? Good stuff and a great looking pie!


Pie is so much faster and easier than cake! And to me better tasting!

The faux Baileys (The quart jar is faux Tia Maria), I make 'em!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143662/uncle-goldies-irish-cream

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143329/homemade-tia-maria


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking pie Foam!


Thank you sir, I bet you could brown the meringue in that Mini-oven..........


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome looking pie.

To bad I cant make it.   (   eggs )


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Pie is so much faster and easier than cake! And to me better tasting!
> 
> The faux Baileys (The quart jar is faux Tia Maria), I make 'em!
> 
> ...


Now I have some projects for the bad weather. The Uncle Goldies uses one of my favorite ingredients. Very nice, thanks for referring me to those posts! ( i should have said indoor projects)


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Awesome looking pie.
> 
> To bad I cant make it.   (   eggs )


No wonder you are such an awesome smoker. With no eggs, it sure limits what is available to cook.

You try egg beaters? I am sorry I know you'd know more about it than me. In the service I ate a lot of plastic eggs. Cooks would save the last of the egg's shells and break 'em up in the plastic eggs hoping to fool us. Didn't work......LOL


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Still has the egg protein in it.   Cant use it.

I get by with out eggs.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Now I have some projects for the bad weather. The Uncle Goldies uses one of my favorite ingredients. Very nice, thanks for referring me to those posts! ( i should have said indoor projects)


Its really fun to play with, get it how you like it! That everclear will put the lead in your pencil! When you make it, I can make 3 jugs for the same price as buying one at the store. No, I am not cheap but as good as it is why not make it more often. And the ladies love it! Tia Maria, shot of spiced rum, Baileys. To quote a friend, I never heard this before, "Those are panty droppers."  I had tears in my eyes laughiing laughing so hard!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Still has the egg protein in it.   Cant use it.
> 
> I get by with out eggs.


Oh no, when Pop had his heart attack the doctor said no more eggs, Pop said just shoot me.

Pies cakes, ice cream and custards..... bacon and eggs, ham and eggs, green eggs...LOL

You really have my sympathies.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 27, 2014)

Its my son.   Severe allergy.   Eggs and peanuts.

We almost lost him over peanuts.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man...... and a new 6 year old, no peanuts or eggs would definately limit the mainstearm candy bars too. You'll just have to cook more pulled pork!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing. Way more goodies without eggs and peanuts!


----------

